
Bill de Blasio: My New Plan to Climate-Proof Lower Manhattan - smacktoward
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/03/bill-de-blasio-my-new-plan-to-climate-proof-lower-manhattan.html
======
siruncledrew
An Amsterdam-ing of New Amsterdam.

